# What’s up !!!



## Joe_gunz (Dec 26, 2019)

What’s up everyone?! I’m new here and I have 2 ghost mantises. One is L7 and the other is L6 both are females . I love both of them lol they are the coolest . Anyway thanks for the add !!!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 26, 2019)

Welcome! That mantis is actually L8 as it has wings. The other is probably L7. Nonetheless, it is beautiful!


----------



## Joe_gunz (Dec 26, 2019)

Thank you for welcoming me to the community!!! I will post more pics and vids and stuff


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 26, 2019)

Cool! You should make a mantis stream in Mantid photos! I made one but I am too busy to keep up with it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 26, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 26, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 27, 2019)

welcome.  

I really like green ghosts.


----------



## MrZorak (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Synapze (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

